#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-20
 * gmb -> lunches
<gmb> No,
 * gmb lunches
<gmb> not /me heads towards several lunches
<gary_poster> hi!
<danilos> gary_poster, hi there :) welcome back to IRC as well
<gary_poster> thank you :-)
<gary_poster> my wife is at the dentist, so I'm here at home with all three children, including the baby, so the morning may have a rocky start work-wise.  :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, heh, hopefully we won't contribute the the rocky start :)
<gary_poster> heh, I don't expect it
<bac> morning gary_poster -- how was corolla?
<gary_poster> hey bac!  it was great.  beach, pool, kites, lighthouses, dolphins.  next time we might try something even more out of the way, but it was really great.
<bac> nice
<gary_poster> I need to get headset.  I may have exciting baby noises during the call...
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, sorry for no early reminder but call now
<bac> benji: the mwhudson minimal presentation tool:  https://launchpad.net/console-presenter
<benji> cool, thanks
<gmb> gary_poster: Are we making lp2kanban GPLv3
<gmb> ?
<gary_poster> gmb yeah
<gmb> Cool
<gmb> First suggestion for solving my AllHands problem: "Remove all the punctuation from the text you're entering."
<gmb> Nice to know we've solved the problem of sanitising inputs.
<gary_poster> heh
<gmb> Ah, it would appear that there's some kind of data integrity problem. Probably a unique index that doesn't belong.
<gary_poster> danilos, I've read the "state of bug subscription feature" email three times.  Thanks.  I'm writing a reply now.  Preview:
<gary_poster> - I'm hoping that we don't have to take ownership of any of the remaining bugs, though some of them will be "critical regressions" that we can choose.
<gary_poster> - There's a lot to learn from this whole thing, I think.  My thoughts on that will be the last part of the email, and I'll hope to get everyone on the squad to look at it and consider it.
<gary_poster> - I plan to bring these bits up to Francis
<gary_poster> (done)
<danilos> gary_poster, cool, thanks, sounds good to me
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> hi benji, have you got some time to chat about API stuff?  skype might be faster
<benji> bac: sure, let me prepare and then I'll call you
<bac> ok
<bac> benji: background - working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/776437
<_mup_> Bug #776437: Enable ARM builders for PPA via API <api> <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <oem-services> <ppa> <Launchpad itself:In Progress by bac> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/776437 >
<bac> benji: hateful error messages at https://pastebin.canonical.com/48740/
<bac> benji: diff http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/629832/
<bac> benji: branch at  lp:~bac/launchpad/bug-776437
 * danilos calls it a day, tty tomorrow y'all
<gary_poster> darn danilos, I was hoping to to get a read of the email from you.  ok, ttyl :-)
<benji> bac: https://pastebin.canonical.com/48744/
<benji> LPCONFIG=development bin/py ./utilities/create-lp-wadl-and-apidoc.py --force "/tmp/wadl-development-%(version)s.xml"
<benji> bac: lib/lp/answers/interfaces/webservice.py line 35
 * gmb -> afk on spousal collection duties; bbiab
<gary_poster> hmm, that was interesting
<gary_poster> file system was very unhappy for some reason :-/
<bac> benji: https://code.launchpad.net/~jcsackett/launchpad/api-wants-questionset/+merge/57723
<gary_poster> bac, assigned you commercial RT https://support.one.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=2665&results=5394ee044f807e917381ed679dd24962 FWIW (should I ping you about these?  I ping mrevell)
<gmb> gary_poster: Don't know if you've gotten alerts about it or not but I've put my two sick days from the other week + a half swap-day request for this Friday into CanonicalAdmin for your approval.
<gary_poster> ah, thanks gmb.  no, no alerts. :-/
<gmb> All the fun of LotusNotes.
<gmb> gary_poster: Also, launchpad.net/lp2kanban is ready for bugs, etc.
<gary_poster> yay, gmb :-) .  any cron love?
<gmb> gary_poster: Not yet; I'm about to talk to LOSAs.
<gary_poster> gmb cool.  could we just run it on devpad?
<gmb> gary_poster: I'm working on getting it onto devpad now, so I see no reason why we couldn't.
<gary_poster> gmb, oh, cool
<gary_poster> gmb, I think we can install our own crontab things on devpad.  I think bac has done this before, but could be wrong.  The only tricky thing might be that we would want it to run as a shared user.  I'd be tempted to ask Ursinha or matsubara if we could use the qa user on devpad for that
<gary_poster> IOW, I don't *think* we need a LOSA
<gmb> Ah, that sounds like a plan
<gmb> I've already pung chex and asked him, but if he confirms that we can do that, I'm happy to run it as the QA user.
<gary_poster> ok
 * gmb -> going to get some dinner; will talk to the Ursinha / matsubara about it when I come back.
<gary_poster> bac, could you either handle https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/162086 or tell me what I can do about it?
<bac> gary_poster: will do
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<bac> gary_poster: in case you're interested i've answered that question now.
<gary_poster> great bac.  I read your answer in case I might remember, but I bet I won't :-/
<benji> we're doing CHR this week, right?
<gary_poster> benji, yes
<benji> good because I'm almost done ;)
<bac> benji: just chatted with curtis and he gave me a nugget of wisdom that seems to be what i needed
<benji> bac: I'm eager to hear what that is.
<bac> it seems in export_as_webservice_entry you must LIE and say that it appeared in beta
<bac> the individual attributes can be marked correctly as 'devel' but the top level must be beta
<bac> benji: i'm happy that i can make my wadl now but very sad at the state of things
<benji> bac: that's horrible
<bac> yes, quite
<bac> benji: related https://bugs.launchpad.net/lazr.restful/+bug/760849
<_mup_> Bug #760849: No way to restrict export_as_webservice_collection to a given API version <api> <lazr.restful:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/760849 >
<benji> does anyone know where the mythical "disable_project.py" script mentioned in https://dev.launchpad.net/Registry/ProjectReview lives?
<benji> <gripe> it looks like no one has reviewed projects since the last time Yellow did it </gripe>
<gary_poster> benji, Ursinha may have
<gary_poster> I mean, know where disable_project is
<gary_poster> benji, I did other things in my CHR time, and just did the easy project reviews.  There were 90 when I started
<gary_poster> (other CHR things :-) )
<benji> I'm not complaining about *us* ;)
<gary_poster> <snort> :-)
<gary_poster> <a la superhero tv shows> da-dun-DAAAH!
<gary_poster> I have now finished...THE EMAIL!
<gary_poster> Now I go to find...SOME CRITICAL BUGS!
 * bac chrs, better late than never
<bac> gary_poster: regarding the hwdb problem, was deryck going to look into it or was that just informational?
<gary_poster> bac, that was informational.
<bac> so some chr-type person needs to do the poking...
<gary_poster> bac, yeah I guess.  You could try punting i to gmb tomorrow, with his malone-y experience
<bac> gary_poster: oh that's a good take on it!
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> meanwhile i'll tackle project reviews.  urgh, there are still a ton of them
<gary_poster> yeah, and benji and I both squashed some
<bac> but you didn't think the LP2KanBan was worth approving?  :)
<gary_poster> bac, heh, I didn't see it :-)
<gary_poster> bye
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-21
 * gmb takes an early lunch
 * danilos -> lunch as well
<gary_poster> danilos. my email replies about the bug notification stuff were OK by you?
<gmb> gary_poster: Howdy. So, I'm still working on the devpad cronjob. Running into issues with buildbot since buildbot can't connect out. This might need a) Someone who knows more about buildbot than I to look at it or b) Same person as in (a) to answer questions when I have them.
<gary_poster> gmb, buildbot?
<gmb> buildout.
<gary_poster> heh, ok
<gmb> Two letters, dammit.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> gmb, cheap hack might work.  Thinking.  Lemme get the branch to see what the buildout looks like these days
<gmb> gary_poster: It's now at lp:~launchpad/lp2kanban/trunk
<gmb> Rather than under ~yellow/+junk
<gary_poster> gmb, yeah, yay :-) already got it there.  almost ready with idea.
<gary_poster> I actually have two
<gmb> Cool\
<gary_poster> trying for the less annoying one :-P
<danilos> gary_poster, oh, I haven't looked at the email at all :/ sorry, will do so now
<gary_poster> gmb, ok I'll list both ideas.  First one is to do what LP does.  I consider this the more annoying approach, but I remember better how to do it since that's what we do now
<gary_poster> For that one, in buildout.cfg, add this
<gary_poster> (in [buildout]
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> eggs-directory = eggs
<gary_poster> download-cache = download-cache
<gary_poster> install-from-cache = true
<gary_poster> Then make the download-cache and eggs directories
<gary_poster> and copy those up wholesale from local bits
<gary_poster> That's kinda gross
<gmb> Ahaha.
<gary_poster> but we know it works
<gmb> I like a good kludge.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> The less annoying approach is this one
<gary_poster> You upload the necessary eggs (as found in your download-cache, or whatever) to a directory on lp
<gary_poster> ideally this would be (1) owned by a group
<gary_poster> and (2) already a published directory
<gary_poster> (like ~/public)
<gary_poster> or ~/html or whatever we call it
<gary_poster> then in buildout.cfg
<gary_poster> you say index=http://...the address to that directory...
<gary_poster> assuming that devpad can access itself over the net via the same path we can externally, that means we all use the same eggs for this
<gary_poster> and it is nice and easy
<gmb> Okay.
<gary_poster> however, that might be wrong
<gmb> I'll do the first to make sure that the script actually works (I'm wondering about devpad connecting out to LeanKitKanban)
<gmb> And then try the second.
<gary_poster> ok sounds good
<gary_poster> makes sense
<gary_poster> the docs for the second are as usual hard to make practical use of
<gary_poster> but they are here
<gary_poster> http://pypi.python.org/pypi/zc.buildout/1.5.2#finding-distributions
<gary_poster> it may be that we have to do other random hacks to make the second work
<gary_poster> which I won't bother with till later
<gmb> Okiedoke.
<gary_poster> (sadly, I used to like buildout! :-P You can decide for yourself if the sadness is that I no longer do, or that I did initially, because I'm not sure :-) )
<gary_poster> danilos, understood, np.
<gmb> Heh.
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in 3 (I must "prepare")
<gary_poster> bac and benji sent their apologies
 * gary_poster tries to build the new lp2kanban quickly...
<danilos> gary_poster, emailed jtv, looked through your emails, they are all good, I'll just take a look at the race-cond bug description
<gary_poster> cool danilos, thanks
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, nobody complained or noticed the missing "subscribed by" titles
<gary_poster> danilos, heh
<gary_poster> I wouldn't have
<gmb> gary_poster: Is there a good way to populate my local download-cache so that I can rsync it up to devpad? download-cache/dist is empty for my lp2kanban and the versions specificed in buildout.cfg are later than the ones in the LP download-cache, so using that doesn't work.
<gary_poster> gmb, you tried rerunning buildout locally already, after making the same changes?
<gmb> gary_poster: I have. Actually, let me try this in a fresh branch...
<gary_poster> fresh shouldn't make a diff
<gmb> gary_poster: No, but at least I have a better idea what's a result of buildbot and what's a result of me mucking about.
<gary_poster> :-) if you get me a copy of the chanes, I can try running it locally
<gmb> gary_poster: Oh, d'oh. PEBKAC.
<gary_poster> gmb, cool :-)
<gmb> If you set install-from-cache = true and there's no cache, it's not gonna work.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: So, computer says "no" as far as connecting out to LKK. Going to talk to the LOSAs now. The error is spectacularly non-obvious, so I'm going to file a bug for that and fix it later. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630416/
<bac> hi gary_poster, i've made some good progress but i'm a bit stuck atm on what i suspect is some missing zcml fu.  got a sec?
<gary_poster> gmb, ok, progress at least
<gary_poster> bac, ok, sure
<gmb> Yes indeed.
<bac> gmb: firewall issue?
<gmb> bac: Yus.
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> gary_poster: so two odd things.   one, i've specified a plural name for IProcessorFamily as 'processor_families' but it shows up in lplib as 'processor_familys'.
<gary_poster> heh
<bac> gary_poster: and the more important, i get error trying to get a canonical_url for IProcessor.  that's the one where i'm missing zcml i'm quite sure
<bac> gary_poster: the diff is at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630418/
 * gary_poster wonders if benji would have a better chance of helping quickly with the plural thing.
<gary_poster> looking
<bac> gary_poster: these classes have never been exposed to the UI or API before.  only way to tweak them is through SQL
<gary_poster> bac, did you expect the canonical_url for IProcessor to work, or you didn't expect it because you didn't know what to add?  I don't obviously see any current zcml that would expose it
<gary_poster> I mean, in the diff
<bac> gary_poster: no, i'm not surprised it doesn't work.
<gary_poster> ok cool
<bac> gary_poster: i'm looking for direction on the proper way to hook it up
<gary_poster> gotcha.  Looking.
<benji> I can look at the plural thing if needed.
<gary_poster> bac, I have no idea, but am doing greppy things.  My current lead is "canonical.launchpad.webapp.interfaces.ICanonicalUrlData"
<gary_poster> benji, do you have any idea?
<gary_poster> I mean about the plural thing
<benji> not off the top of my head, but I'd be glad to look into it
<gary_poster> benji, k.  ...yeah, why don't you look into the plural thing bac mentioned while I look into the canonical url thing
<benji> k
<benji> bac: I assume this is the same branch as yesterday
<bac> benji: yes
<bac> benji: let me re-push
<bac> done
<benji> k
<gary_poster> bac, are you already familiar with browser:url?  I wasn't but it appears to be common, and appears to be the way LP expects these things to be done
<bac> gary_poster: do i need to expose a top level stepto for +process too
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, i was just looking at that
<bac> gary_poster: something like:
<bac>         <browser:url
<bac> 	    for="lp.soyuz.interfaces.processor.IProcessor"
<bac>             path_expression="string:+processor/${id}"
<bac>             parent_utility="canonical.launchpad.webapp.interfaces.ILaunchpadRoot"/>
<gary_poster> bac, yeah, sounds like a good start to me
<bac> so, in addition to +processor-family i need to add +processor
<gary_poster> bac, it sounds like you are on the right track to me, so I'm gonna do CHR, but feel free to ping again
<bac> gary_poster: but i wonder if that is too inflationary wrt to top-level entry points?  i suspect francis may have strong opinions
<gary_poster> bac, does hwdb have a parent url?
<benji> bac: it appears that you have to provide both a plural and singular in order for either of them to be used
<gary_poster> like /hwdb/...
<bac> +hwdb, yes
<gary_poster> bac, I have no idea, but would that be reasonable to use then?
<bac> but it is an IApplication
<benji> (if you experimentally verify that as the case, I will file a bug about generating an error if you only provide one)
<gary_poster> why is that bad bac?
<bac> gary_poster: oh, you mean hang the processor off +hwdb or use it as an example?
<gary_poster> bac, hang it off +hwdb, possibly as +hwdb/processor/ or something.  That may be horrible--I know nothing about hwdb so I don't know what their URL patterns looks like, and where conflicts might arise.  +hwdb/+processor?
<bac> gary_poster: actually a processor belongs to only one ProcessorFamily
<bac> so i can do +processor_family/processor/${id}
<gary_poster> bac, +1
<gary_poster> assuming that means that this will not conflict with a processor_family named "processor," or that we consciously don't care and have handled the potential OOPS if it does
<gary_poster> bac ^^
<bac> gary_poster: will keep in mind
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> benji: we have plenty of examples of export_as_webservice_entry with only a plural_name.  i assume they work...
<benji> bac: maybe I'm reading the code wrong.  How do I reproduce the problem?
<bac> benji: with my branch, run the server and then connect to it using lplib is one way to see
<bac> dir(lp) shows the top level collections and you'll see process_familys
<bac> or, i'm sure it is visible in wadl file too
<bac> benji: do you use lp-shell?  man, it rocks
<gary_poster> gmb, could you take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/161972 and see if you have any wisdom to impart?
<benji> nope, I don't think I've heard of it
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure
<gary_poster> thank you
 * gmb sees HWDB, gets scared.
<bac> benji: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630428/plain/
<gmb> gary_poster: I think this is one that abel would be best for.
<gmb> I'll ping him.
<gary_poster> thanks gmb
<bac> benji: http://bradcrittenden.net/post/1173745688/interacting-with-launchpadlib-using-lp-shell
<gary_poster> yay danilos :-)
<danilos> yaay :)
<danilos> gary_poster, and jtv was quick to react, 29mins ago marked as qa-ok on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/394645 :)
<_mup_> Bug #394645: IDistroSeries.getQueueItems deprecated by IPackageUploadSet.getPackageUploads <derivation> <lp-soyuz> <qa-ok> <tech-debt> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by jtv> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/394645 >
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<danilos> gary_poster, while waiting for henning to become available for a preimp, I've closed one critical bug (OOPS) which doesn't seem to happen anymore (it was happening every day until March 1st then suddenly stopped), and looked into another timeout bug and identified the core problem and potential solution (a solution that seems to work for that case, but since it's "remove an index that's in the way", I need to ensure it's not harmful
<danilos>  elsewhere)
<danilos> gary_poster, do you perhaps want these bugs on the kanban board?
<danilos> gary_poster, (one was basically half an hour with matsubara querying the OOPS DB, other some playtime on lpmain_staging DB)
<gary_poster> danilos, sounds great.  I haven't been putting the "close by declaring dead" bugs on the board myself (I had one yesterday too), but I'm happy to see them.  If you intend to continue on the timeout bug, yeah, def put it on the board.
<danilos> gary_poster, yeah, I do for the timeout bug, so I'll put it up, thanks
<gary_poster> cool
<danilos> I am off now, tomorrow I am OCR and a help contact :)
<benji> bac: I'm having trouble reproducing the problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630436/
<bac> benji: so you have nothing wrt processor family
<benji> bac: not that I can see
<benji> I've verified that I'm running a branch with your most recent branch merged in and there are no other servers running, and I see the requests in the access log of the expected server
<bac> benji: i see the same thing if i connect using 'devel' version.  if i use '1.0' version i see processor_familys
<bac> oddities abound
<benji> hmm, let me look at that
<benji> bac: yeah, I don't see anything about families with lp = Launchpad.login_with('test', 'dev', version='1.0') or lp = Launchpad.login_with('test', 'dev', version='devel')
<bac> benji: that's very odd.  you did a 'make clean build'?
<benji> bac: ooh, I think you diagnosed it
<gary_poster> bac, fwiw, mrevell has not replied to https://support.one.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=2081 in a long time so maybe worth some commercial love when you get a chance.
<bac> gary_poster: ok
<bac> benji: or is the wadl being cached?
<bac> i think it may be!
<bac> that has bitten me in the past
<benji> bac: yep, the WADL was being cached by launchpadlib, once I removed that I began seeing the correctly named attribute: "processor_families"
<bac> benji: me too.  sorry for the goose chase
<benji> I needed some excersize.
<bac> gary_poster: when do you fly out to dublin?  what's your routing?  i'm on DL via ATL
<gary_poster> bac, same here.  I leave 6:30 PM Sat
<gary_poster> return flight was weirder
<gary_poster> Delta leaving 10:30 AM Sat, through Kennedy
<gary_poster> Don't remember why
<bac> yeah, i'm not returning until the following saturday.
<bac> gary_poster: it's odd on that commercial ticket matthew seems to have led the guy on about private hosting.  now i've got to be the bad guy.
<gary_poster> bac, uh-oh :-(
<gary_poster> maybe that's why he didn't reply :-P
<bac> :)
<gary_poster> lunch/getting last-minute birthday presents for younger son
<gary_poster> bac, gmb, did you already countersign your allhands stuff?  I meant to ask this morning on the call
<bac> gary_poster: nope.  will do now.
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: i have countersigned, validated, and confirmed
<gary_poster> cool thanks bac.  I'll take you off the card
<bac> is that it for a while, i hope?
<bac> here's my favorite part:  The objective sheet can't be anymore updated, unless it is reopened by your manager.
<gary_poster> bac, y, afaik
<bac> umm, bad english
<gary_poster> yeah :-/
<bac> i filed a bug on that, oh, i guess a year ago
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> yeah
<gary_poster> improvements on that app never happen afaik
<benji> It looks like it's written in Domino (Lotus Notes).
 * benji prepares to do CHR.
 * gary_poster was only so-so on CHR today, and fears benji's wrath
<benji> gary_poster: heh; no worries, there were lots of projects to review, but now that I have the disable_projects.py script, it's quite a bit easier
<gary_poster> benji, where is it?
<benji> I did have one almost coherent question that I had to answer.
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> lp:lp-dev-utils
<gary_poster> I thought it might be something like that.  Thanks
<bac> benji: were there still lots of projects to review?  i did a bunch yesterday
<benji> bac: yeah, but they were all registered in the last 24 hours; aparently it's a popular site ;)
<bac> gary_poster, benji: is there a trick in the API to setting a property to a list of things?  i want to do:  archive.enabled_restricted_families = [arm] but i get a NoBoundRepresentationError
<benji> I don't know of one.  As a matter of fact, I don't know much about how collections work.
<benji> you might try archive.enabled_restricted_families[:] = [arm]
<gary_poster> bac, I'm afraid I don't know either :-/
<bac> TypeError: 'Collection' object does not support item assignment
<bac> benji:  ^^
<benji> [rhetorically] well, how are you supposed to mutate it then?
<gary_poster> yeah, there must be a way
<benji> from looking at the code, it looks like Collections are read-only; still looking
<bac> let's see what francis says...
<gary_poster> Good idea
<gary_poster> I was looking at https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib and getting nowhere
<bac> well, it seems it is undoable
<bac> not doable
<bac> impossible
<gary_poster> who would want to change a list, really?
<gary_poster> The list we should check frequently: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=escalated
<gary_poster> bugs danilos should mentor us on: bug 734765 and bug 775691
<_mup_> Bug #734765: Show linked upstream projects to the translatable templates in the +templates page <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/734765 >
<_mup_> Bug #775691: Empty translations on one side do not get translated by the other side <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/775691 >
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-22
<gary_poster> will be a few min late, but fine for call
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb, call in 1, about to run lp2kanban
<danilos> ack
<gary_poster> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+bugs?field.tag=escalated
<gary_poster> bug 734765 and bug 775691
<_mup_> Bug #734765: Show linked upstream projects to the translatable templates in the +templates page <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/734765 >
<_mup_> Bug #775691: Empty translations on one side do not get translated by the other side <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/775691 >
<danilos> gary_poster, the bug I mentioned yesterday about access to feedback RT system: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rt-launchpad/+bug/794600
<bac> gary_poster: lp:~bac/launchpad/bug-776437
<bac> gary_poster: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/630795/
<bac> gary_poster: lp-shell dev devel
<gary_poster> danilos, thanks, just highlighted it to flacoste.  For those two escalated translatations bugs, have you taken a look at either of them yet?  If not, how about this: take a look at them tomorrow morning, and put whichever one you want to mentor first as task bugs in the kanban board.  If it doesn't matter, put 'em both.  It would be nice to have your guess as to difficulty/time available too (maybe in description?)
<danilos> gary_poster, sure thing, I'll take a look tomorrow morning then
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gmb>  gary_poster Our HTTPS-access-plz-kthxbye ticket is RT #46497.
<_mup_> Bug #46497: easyubuntu depends on python-glade2 - not in kubuntu <EasyUbuntu:Fix Released> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/46497 >
<gmb> Shush, mup.
<gary_poster> cool thanks gnb, I'll pass that on
<gary_poster> gmb, should we ask for a server volunteer for now?
<gmb> gary_poster: I have a VM that should be able to cope with it. All it does is run bip at the moment.
<gmb> (So if I go offline, you know it's cos lp2kanban ate all my RAM)
<gary_poster> :-) gmb, ok cool.  do you have the credentials?
<gary_poster> I'm suggesting we use credentials that are not ours
<gary_poster> I mean
<gary_poster> not ones that we use regularly
<gary_poster> so I have credentials for the lp2kanban robot user
<gmb> gary_poster: I have the ones we've been using for test runs; your gmail address and password.
<gary_poster> (that use an email address of mine)
<gary_poster> yeah ok cool
<gary_poster> that's it
 * gmb goes to blow the dust off his vm
 * danilos goes to blow the dust.
<danilos> bye-bye all, tty tomorrow
<gary_poster> bye
 * gmb -> spousal collection.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gmb> gary_poster: I've installed it and set up the cronjob. We'll see at 16:00 UTC whether it's all working :)
 * gmb -> really going this time. BBIAB
<gary_poster> gmb, awesome :-)
<gary_poster> lunch
 * benji goes to pick up his clunker from the shop.
<gmb> gary_poster: bugs2cards.py seems to be working fine.
<gary_poster> yay, gmb! :-)
<gary_poster> thank you
<gmb> np
<benji> gary_poster: have you seen http://plone.org/products/plone/security/advisories/pre-announcement-20110622 ?
<benji> it's so vague that I don't know if there's anything we *can* do
<gary_poster> Wellll
<gary_poster> Zope 3 too
<gary_poster> ?
<gary_poster> but no, benji, I had not
<benji> that's my reading: "All recent versions of Zope are affected."
<gary_poster> I'd be fairly surprised if it had anything to do with Zope 3, and more with LP, but it's something to keep an eye on
<benji> I wonder if a careful reading of recent commits would reveal anything.
<benji> Nothing that I can see, other than a segfault in acquisition on 64-bit machines, but I doubt that's it.
<gmb> gary_poster: Are you okay with me having Friday afternoon as a half swap-day? I can't remember whether I told you about the request or not. I've also entered my sick leave from the other week into CanonicalAdmin.
<gary_poster> gmb, I am, and apologies
<gary_poster> I'll go look now
<gmb> gary_poster: No problem. If I've forgotten, I don't expect you to remember for me :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, I have an email about the security thing: "A vulnerability in Zope 2.8 to Zope 2.13 (Plone 2.5 to Plone 4.0)"
<gary_poster> not a prob for us
<benji> very good
<gary_poster> gmb, officially approved
<gmb> Thanks.
<gary_poster> EEK!  I forgot CHR
<gary_poster> Doing
 * benji waits to do CHR until Gary is finished.  <mwa ha ha>
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac, reminder on https://support.one.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=2665
 * bac looks
<bac> gary_poster: thanks for the reminder.  will do now.
<bac> gary_poster: it was actually handled on the 17th.  marking ticket closed.
<gary_poster> wesome
<gary_poster> a
<gary_poster> benji, ok, I bequethe you https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/+questions?field.search_text=&field.sort=RELEVANCY&field.sort-empty-marker=1&field.actions.search=Search&field.language=en&field.language-empty-marker=1&field.status=OPEN&field.status-empty-marker=1 and https://launchpad.net/projects/+review-licenses
<benji> gary_poster: will do
<gary_poster> sorry, bequeathe
 * benji wonders what the inheritance tax is on work items
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: I have 54 slides thus far, and figure I'll add about 20 more
<gary_poster> benji, wow, sounds like plenty
<gary_poster> benji, do you have a personal conclusion yet, like, "yeah, let's do it" or "cool but not sure it's worth it myself"?
<benji> personally, I don't think there's any question, it would be a big win for our day-to-day sanity
<gary_poster> cool!
<benji> I settled on a leading of the horses to water approach.  I the water is tasty and the horses are smart.
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> benji: what program did you choose for your slides?
<benji> bac: s5
<benji> it was the easiest to get up and going
<benji> I dropped colorized source though. :(
<gary_poster> you could use git for that :-P
<gary_poster> They seem to colorize nicely
<gary_poster> It seemed like they even had coffeescript
<gary_poster> but maybe I was on drugs at the time
<gary_poster> gists
<benji> well, once I realized I was going to be doing so many slides, I decided I needed to have as low a per-slide time cost as possible
<gary_poster> :-) agreed
<gary_poster> I would have done the samne
<gary_poster> night
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-23
<gary_poster> hey danilo, is it ok to assign bug 775691 to yellow, or did you not do that for a reason I should also consider?
<_mup_> Bug #775691: Empty translations on one side do not get translated by the other side <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/775691 >
<danilos> gary_poster, no particular reason, we can do it
<gary_poster> ok thanks danilos
<gary_poster> danilos, also do I understand correctly that that bug should be tagged "regression"?
<danilos> gary_poster, hard to tell, I am pretty convinced this used to work, but since it could have worked only in the timeframe after January 15th or so, it's very limited grounds
<danilos> gary_poster, also, I wouldn't put my money on "pretty convinced"
<gary_poster> danilos, lol, ok
<danilos> gary_poster, or well, 5 bucks I would, not more than that :)
<gary_poster> heh
<danilos> gary_poster, btw, responded to your email as well
<gary_poster> cool, will look
<benji> gary_poster: I have an HVAC guy who says he's coming at 8:30 so I may disappear for a few moments (assuming that any HVAC guy has ever showed up on time in the history of the universe).
<gary_poster> :-) ok benji
<gary_poster> oh and on that note
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb call in 1-ish
<bac> ok
<danilos> gmb, https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/launchpad/bug-798521/+merge/65297 and I highlighted these few methods in my first reply (load_referencing/load_related)
<gmb> danilos: Brilliant, thanks.
<benji> grr, there's some key combination that I occasionally press that shifts all may workspaces "down" one row; for the life of me I can't figure out how to undo it
<benji> danilos: is bug 775691 the one I should work on?
<_mup_> Bug #775691: Empty translations on one side do not get translated by the other side <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/775691 >
<danilos> benji, bug 734765 is a better candidate for now
<_mup_> Bug #734765: Show linked upstream projects to the translatable templates in the +templates page <escalated> <not-pie-critical> <upstream-translations-sharing> <Launchpad itself:Triaged by yellow> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/734765 >
<benji> k
<benji> danilos: so after reading the bug and your (very nice) writeup, this is my understanding: they wantthe "Linked upstream series" widget from a page like https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-session/+sharing-details to be included as a colum on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+templates
<benji> also, bug 704585 seems like it would be of interest if we want to fix the "we have to build URLs by hand to be fast enough to render the page" problem
<_mup_> Bug #704585: canonical_url performs poorly <timeout> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/704585 >
<gary_poster> gmb, may be a hair late for call; will ping
<gmb> gary_poster: Okay. I need to leave no later than 14:55 for an appointment, so if we're going to overrun that, maybe it would be better to reschedule.
<gmb> gary_poster: Sorry, 14:55 is of course 13:55 UTC
<benji> danilos: does my above summary sound right?
 * benji deals with the HVAC guy.
<danilos> benji, sorry, got stuck in the middle of things
<danilos> benji, so, generally, I'd start with only including the template name, like in dpm's mockup he attached to the bug a few hours ago
<danilos> benji, I am not sure how trivial it is to transfer the stuff from +sharing-details, since that's for an entire SourcePackage, and one SourcePackage can have multiple templates
<danilos> benji, also, gnome-session was probably a bad example (I couldn't find one with actual sharing templates), try https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/synaptic/+sharing-details
 * danilos grabs some food, should be back soon
<benji> hmm, my (percieved) level of understanding of this bug just decreased
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> danilos: (when you get back) I don't understand "I'd start with only including the template name".  When I look at +templates (https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+templates) I already see template names.
<danilos> benji, right, but these templates might be "linked" with templates in different product series
<danilos> benji, it'd be nice to list those "linked templates" if there are any
<danilos> benji, that's the core issue in the bug, imnsho, but let's have a call if you want when gary and I finish our call
<benji> so there are templates there now (how are they associated with the source package?) and there are other templates that are linked (to a productseries?) that we also want to list, right?
<benji> sounds good
<danilos> benji, yeah, potemplate objects can be in a source package (identified by distroseries, sourcepackagename fields on the table) or in a product series ("productseries" column on the table); two templates where one is on a sourcepackage, other on productseries might be linked implicitely through the "packaging" table link (which has productseries, distroseries and sourcepackagename columns)
<danilos> benji, ok, I am ready when you are :)
<benji> danilos: calling you now
<danilos> benji, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/synaptic/+sharing-details
<danilos> benji, http://translations.launchpad.net/synaptic/main/+templates
<gary_poster> ..chr...
<benji> danilos: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+templates/gno/
<bac> gary_poster: hey, i've bumped into a permissions problem i'd like to bend your ear on
<gary_poster> bac, ok
<danilos> benji, https://launchpad.net/synaptic
<danilos> benji, https://translations.launchpad.dev/ubuntu/hoary/+templates
<danilos> show links to templates from https://translations.launchpad.dev/evolution/trunk/+templates
<danilos> benji, https://translations.launchpad.dev/ubuntu/hoary/+source/evolution/+sharing-details
<danilos> benji, "translations.sharing_information.enabled	default	1	on"
<gary_poster> bac, assigned you commercial/Canonical internal https://support.one.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=2802
<bac> gary_poster: yep, i've got to buy some new vouchers first
<gary_poster> bac, not sure what you mean, but it's not a problem, yeah?
<bac> gary_poster: no, not a problem.  my account has not commercial vouchers atm.  i must go get some from the canonical shop before i can do what brian requested
<bac> no big deal, just me providing TMI
<gary_poster> cool (I assume it is free for you)
<gary_poster> :-)
<bac> gary_poster: hurrah, i'm getting a 401 now!
<gary_poster> bac, /me has now lost enough context to know if that really is good, or is sarcasm :-P  /me is also not sure where the 401 is coming from exactly--the webservice branch?
<bac> no, that is good
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> no-priv trying to change mark's archive is now slapped with a 401
<gary_poster> OIC
<gary_poster> yay!
 * benji wonders how sarcasm could ever not be good.
<benji> ok, more dealing with the HVAC guy now
<danilos> ok, /me is off, tty tomorrow
<gary_poster> ttyl
<danilos> benji, good luck with the HVAC guy and translations later :)
 * gary_poster did CHR diligently, but did not get to project review
<gary_poster> or registry tasks, but they usually are negligible  IME
 * bac sends off branch to review.  lunches.
<gary_poster> hey bac, ready?
<bac> gary_poster: yes
<bac> https://dev.launchpad.net/API/ImplementingAPIs
<gary_poster> hey benji, tell me when you are ready
<benji> gary_poster: calling you now
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/Sprints/Thunderdome2011/Agenda#preview
<bac> fancy new LP project "black.hole" -- Black Hole is a program that calculates prime and perfect numbers.
<bac> sounds like something i did in FORTRAN about a zillion years ago
#launchpad-yellow 2011-06-24
<benji> heh, I logged on twice to the canonical server instead of once there and once here
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> bac benji danilos gmb: call momentarily
<bac> gary_poster: FYI, one of my friends tweeted this morning that there are TSA backups at RDU since they moved more airlines to terminal 2.
<gary_poster> bac: :-( but thanks for heads up
<bac> gary_poster: in the past i could go from parking the car to being at the gate in 12 minutes.  better plan for longer now.
<gary_poster> yeah
<danilos> bac, I missed your first sentence and was just imagining you with a very large backyard and a gate in the distance :)
<bac> :)
<gary_poster> The Crittenden Estate
<benji> yay, text-overflow: ellipsis is finally in webkit, maybe Firefox 6 will have it
 * gary_poster figures benji des not mean that he thinks Firefox 6 will have webkit :-P
<gary_poster> does
<benji> nope, that sentence was garbled :)  it was supposed to be something like "Gecko finally has text-overflow: ellipsis (like webkit)..."
<danilos> benji, btw, are you finding your way around translations? would you need any help from me?
<benji> danilos: I don't have any questions at the moment.
<danilos> cool
<bac> gary_poster, benji: some guys are asking about ways to efficiently handle large team (>10,000 members) queries over the API.  is there anyway to get a minimal reference to a person in a team membership list without grabbing all of the person data?  i don't see how and suspect there isn't
<benji> bac: I don't think there is, let me double-check.
<bac> benji: i've been using httplib2.debuglevel to watch the traffic back and forth
<bac> it would be cool if, fer instance, you could just get a self_link or similar
<bac> not in the current architecture i don't think
<gary_poster> bac, yeah I don't think so.  This was the kind of thing that we were trying to rearchitect for this past Nov/Dev.  We don't have it. :-/
<bac> drats
<benji> bac: there is team.members_details which might fit the bill
<benji> it doesn't give much info about the person, but depending on what they're looking for it might be enough
<benji> if you want user names you could even be hacky and extract it from member_link
<benji> bac: https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#team_membership
<bac> benji: hey that looks promising!
<bac> benji: it is a unique identifier
<benji> cool
<benji> umm, I can't parse "it is a unique identifier" :)
<bac> yeah, ok
<bac> touche
<bac> unfortunately it only shows direct members...  so, they'll have to work a bit
 * danilos off to do some errands, see you in Dublin
<bac> i think to efficiently support what they want to do we'd need to export participant_details
<gary_poster> CHR!
 * benji does CHR.
<bac> bbiab
<gary_poster> k
<benji> gary_poster: I'm going AFK to finish packing.  Have to do lights/sound at church tonight for VBS closing so need to finish up.
<gary_poster> ack benji.  have a safe trip & see you in Dublin!
 * benji wonders if they'll let me check into my flight yet, goes to check.
 * gary_poster goes to pack also.  bac, see you tomorrow
<bac> bye
<bac> it's mighty quiet here now
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-18
<frankban> hi gmb: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/lpsetup/lc-all/+merge/110758 ?
<gmb> frankban, Sure
<gmb> frankban, approved
<frankban> thank you gmb
<gmb> np
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb call in 2; getting url
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2c6599d11c7159052edd4731ddb79ca303723351?authuser=1&hl=en-US
 * gmb lunches
<benji> gary_poster: I'm tweaking https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/Termbeamer a tad bit so we can include it in whatever announcements we make.
<gary_poster> benji, great!  So it will have a NEWS section, you mean?  Or it will just be more geared to new users?
<benji> gary_poster: I'm adding notes about saving credentials and remote control; I assume only a very few people have read it thus far, but perhaps a short news section mentioning the other new sections is in order
<gary_poster> Might be nice, yeah.
<benji> gary_poster: my edits to https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/Termbeamer are done; any further suggestions are welcome
<gary_poster> benji, nice improvements.  I suggest moving the "motivation" section to the top, and then deleting what is at the top now ("The Termbeamer project is a follow-on to our work on RemoteTerminalBroadcasting....").  Maybe keep the one sentence about hosting ("The Termbeamer project is hosted on Launchpad at http://launchpad.net/termbeamer.") or put it in a new "Development" section.
<gary_poster> (It can include "Merge proposals welcome!  Please include tests." as the rest of your development section if you want. :-)
<benji> gary_poster: I like it.  Doing that now.
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> gary_poster: by the way, I now own termbeamer.com.  I really should put up a minimal one-page site.
<gary_poster> benji, cool! :-) definitely, and then we can point there instead
<frankban> gary_poster: fixtures 0.3.9 has been released last week. at this point I guess we could just increase the version number in versions.cfg
<frankban> gary_poster: 0.3.9 includes the FakeLogger details.
<benji> gary_poster: updated: https://dev.launchpad.net/yellow/Termbeamer
<gary_poster> frankban, great.  I marked the card as unblocked.  Thank you for investigating.
<gary_poster> benji, looks great
<benji> gary_poster: so should I prioritize getting termbeamer.com up or wait until later (I think it will take two or three hours at the most)
<gary_poster> benji, it looks like noone wants a pair. and there's no pertinent miscellaneous task.  If so, slack time project (like this) is fine.
<benji> gary_poster: ok, I'll make a card
<frankban> benji: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1002820-rabbitmq-timeout-again/+merge/110822 ?
<benji> frankban: sure
<gary_poster> bac or gmb hey.  no rush but when you get a chance could you get me the branches we are waiting on SpamapS for, so I can bring them to flacoste's attention?
<bac> ok
<gmb> gary_poster, Er... crumbs, I'll have to go and find it :)
<gary_poster> :-) gmb, looks like bac is on it, unless you all want to coordinate among yourselves
<gmb> gary_poster, Well, the latest Python charm-tools branch I touched is this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/charm-tools/add-charm-helpers
<gmb> (Which SpamapS approved for merging)
<gmb> bac may know where the python-shelltoolbox one is; I don't.
 * bac looks
<gmb> Blimey:  last revision: 146. By Graham Binns on 2012-03-19
<gmb> 3 months ago.
<bac> i know i made changes since then
<gmb> Ah, okay.
<gmb> So we probably need to point Spamaps / flacoste at your changes, in that case.
<bac> hah
<bac> https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/charm-tools/trunk/+merge/101554
<bac> i see juan actually looked at it but i didn't see it
<bac> gary_poster, gmb: ^^
<gary_poster> on call, will review asap
 * bac is disproportionately excited that his replacement UPS batteries will be delivered today.  it is the one my cable modem uses.
<benji> frankban: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1002820-rabbitmq-timeout-again/+merge/110822 looks good
<frankban> benji: thank you
<frankban> benji: just another versions.cfg update: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/fixtures-0.3.9/+merge/110837
<bac> gmb: did you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/charm-tools/trunk/+merge/101554 ?
<bac> that MP is a summary branch for all of yellow's charm tools work.  so it supercedes any MP you may have submitted, i think.
<bac> juan's complaint will be solved if/when clint does the packaging for python-shelltoolbox, so it is a bit of a no-op.
<benji> frankban: done
<gmb> bac: Yes, I agree (sorry, I looked and then forgot to say anything).
<gmb> bac: Yeah, we're hanging on Clint here; not much else we can do really.
<bac> s/hanging on/hanging/
<frankban> thanks benji
<benji> np
<bac> gary_poster, gmb: i don't think there are any outstanding changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/python-shelltoolbox/trunk, so it is the latest.
<bac> just awaiting some lucid-compatible packaging foo
<gary_poster> bac, so I need to point flacoste to https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/charm-tools/trunk/+merge/101554 and https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/python-shelltoolbox/trunk right?
<bac> gary_poster: yes.
<gary_poster> cool thanks bac (and gmb)
<bac> gary_poster: i've added a comment to juan's review at https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/charm-tools/trunk/+merge/101554
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<gary_poster> bac, you saw mark mims's reply to https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/charm-tools/trunk/+merge/101554 ?  This may or may not have anything to do with also pinging flacoste about all this. :-)
<bac> gary_poster: i did not get an email for that comment.  i wonder what is going on?  perhaps i have an overly zealous filter somewhere.
 * gary_poster knows not
<bac> gary_poster: afaik there were never bugs opened for those efforts
<benji> gary_poster: I can't say it is beautiful and if it gets within three miles of an html validator it would likey burst into flame, but termbeamer.com is up
<benji> I'm going to eat lunch and then integrate the fantastic feedback you're about to give me
<gary_poster> benji, no feedback, looks great! :-)
<benji> reflections are so 2010 ;P
<gary_poster> bac, I saw your reply and on MP.  Thanks.  If you need me to file, lemme know.
<gary_poster> :-)
 * bac shuts down network temporarily
 * bac \0/  power backup
<benji> there are no more outstanding reviews and I will refrain from futzing with termbeamer.com any more, so I'll look at the cards for a task
<benji> (that last bit sounds like we're doing tarot-driven development)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> benji, I moved termbeamer.com over to done-donw
<benji> thanks
<gary_poster> bug 1013921 would be cool to tackle benji--or actually...
<_mup_> Bug #1013921: our zope.testing fork needs to emit subunit time immediately before test start and immediately before test completion <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013921 >
<gary_poster> maybe you need to wait on the other zope.testing work?
<gary_poster> reinstating work for bug 1011793 would be good, and also fast I assume
<_mup_> Bug #1011793: lib/lp/services/profile/profiling.txt fails rarely/intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011793 >
<gary_poster> benji, failing all that, I intend to investigate "994752" (that really doesn't make sense given the bug's title, but hey it is shorthand)
<gary_poster> and you could join me on that
<gary_poster> I'll be ready in 5 or so
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, I figured more zope.testing work wasn't a good idea right now; 994752 sounds fine to me
<gary_poster> benji, fascinating: running with 20 runs seems to be faster than 32 or 24
<gary_poster> ok, I'll ping when I'm ready.
<gary_poster> soon
<benji> k
<benji> that is interesting; have we done a run with 16?
<gary_poster> y
<gary_poster> slower
<bac> yay, gary_poster blog post shows up on fb
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> gary_poster: there seems to be some kind of network turbulence
<gary_poster> there is a disturbance in the force
<benji> I think we broke Google.
<benji> "We're sorry, hangout is currently unavailable. Please try again later."
<gary_poster> benji, I'm still there https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ebda6f15e20c0faf49f56969bbc089b4c00214a9?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<bac> pids killed
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-19
<frankban> hi gmb, could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1014907/+merge/110987 ?
<gmb> frankban, I'll look shortly
<frankban> thanks gmb
<gmb> gary_poster, My 12:30 just showed up, so I'll likely not make standup.
 * gmb -> shooting people
<gary_poster> gmb, heh
<gary_poster> ok ttyl
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban (gmb not here): https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/e7129ba442a5def36f39fb51ce8543146f1cdad1?authuser=1&hl=en-US in 2
<gary_poster> gmb, your card is 24 hours old, so pls ask for pair when you return
<gary_poster> bac's is too but he's not here
 * bac is trying
<gmb> gary_poster, The card is only just 24 hours old (I moved it to WIP during standup yesterday, didn't start on it until after that ) and I'm making good progress. I'm happy to hang fire on pairing for now, but will re-evaluate in an hour or so.
<gary_poster> gmb, cool.  if it is not to review/landing by your EoD, please make sure you hand it off before your EoD, since it is blocking another card.  (and pair before then if it makes sense, yes, thanks!)
<gmb> gary_poster, Of course, will do.
<gary_poster> cool ty
<bac> hi gmb -- i just ran bin/test and unexpectedly got the following:
<bac> ...ome/bac/launchpad/lp-branches/1012171> bin/test -vvt TestWebServiceErrors
<bac>         You specified a module along with --require-unique;
<bac>         --require-unique will not try to enforce test ID uniqueness when
<bac>         working with a specific module.
<bac> i didn't specify a module using -m
<gmb> bac, Um. Well, that's... unexpected.
<gmb> bac, If you poke around in zope.testing.testrunner.options you'll find the check for if options.module and options.require_unique_ids near the bottom; you could poke a pdb in there and see what's going on.
<bac> gmb: ok, will do.
<gmb> benji, gary_poster: Do either of you know if - ahaha - mess about with sys.stdout?
<gmb> Um
<gmb> I mean "doctests - ahaha -"
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> it was mysterious for a moment there
<gary_poster> I don't offhand.  benji might
<gary_poster> oh wait a sec
<gary_poster> yeah. I think doctests generically mess with stdout
<gary_poster> I thought you meant a specific doctest
<gary_poster> but yeah
<benji> yes, doctests capture stdout (that's how they know what the "actual" bit is to compare with the "expected" bit)
<gary_poster> right ^^^
<gmb> Right.
<gmb> benji, So, the problem in some of the subunit doctests in zope.testing is that they appear not to see the subunit output. I'm guessing that that's because we force subunit to __stdout__ and doctest is looking at something else. Is that sane-sounding?
<benji> gmb: yep, that's a good hypothesis
<gmb> Haha.
<gmb> benji, gary_poster:
<gmb> class _SpoofOut(StringIO):
<gmb> ...
<gmb> This is going to be fun...
<gary_poster> tunder stdout!
<gmb> if not streams_munged and sys.stdout != sys.__stdout__:
<gmb>     stab_stab_stab_stab = True
<gary_poster> benji, could you take a glance at the "Unnecessary cronscripts?" thread and reply to flacoste's comment about the rosetta cronscript please?
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<gary_poster> ty
<bac> here's what the stdout/stderr subunit output look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049226/
<gmb> gary_poster, Is my card blocking because it's in the WIP lane or because something depends on it?
<gmb> Because with this docstring problem we can pretty much say that we're back to square one for now (my previous good progress turned out to be a mirage)
<gary_poster> gmb, because something depends on it (I don't want to start bug 1013921 until zope.testing is back in reasonably good order)
<_mup_> Bug #1013921: our zope.testing fork needs to emit subunit time immediately before test start and immediately before test completion <paralleltest> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013921 >
<gmb> gary_poster, Okay. Give me a little while, and I can pair / hand-off with A.N.Other on what I know so far ( which is not a huge amount, except that global state hates me)
<gary_poster> gmb, pair with someone then, maybe an American so you can hand off?  I could be ready if Liam can't tell me where to find prune.py
<gary_poster> or benji might be ready soon
<gmb> Okay.
<gmb> Makes sense.
<benji> yep
<benji> gmb: I'm ready for talking if you want.  If not I'll take lunch and we can talk after.
<gmb> benji, I'm ready now, let me just get a hangout started.
<gmb> benji, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/d154498843db24fb425588dbc74afba32c57518d?authuser=0&hl=en-GB#
<bac> benji, gary_poster: i'd like to pair up with either of you after lunch, too.  i'm about done but have gotten my knickers twisted wrt getting data once/only once from stdout/stderr StringIO objects
<gary_poster> bac, cool
<bac> gary_poster: will you be available later?
<bac> if so, i'll eat now
<gary_poster> bac, yes.  1:15ish?
<bac> gary_poster: ok.
<gmb> benji, lost you...
<benji> gmb: trying to reconnect
<benji> google really hates me of late
<benji> gmb: no hangout (or termbeamer because it uses google talk) for me
<benji> I'm starting to wonder if google has decided that I am a bad person and should be shunned.
<gmb> Heh.
<gmb> benji, Okay, let meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<gmb> Hmm
<gmb> Let me poke around those test and get back to you shortly. They do... interesting things.
<gmb> (Also, I need fluids)
<gmb> benji, So, I've not managed to get any further, and I'm about to be interrupted by mangerial types. If I push what we've got so far, will you be okay to take it from there? There are still six tests failing.
<gmb> (Some of those might be subunit related)
<gmb> gary_poster, around?
 * gmb emails the team
<gary_poster> gmb, sorry was lunching.  saw your email.  Hopefully one of us can run with it today.  Have a nice evening
<bac> hi gary_poster, i just pushed a branch up to lp:~/zope.testing/1012171 -- let me know when you'd like to hangout
<gary_poster> bac, cool, now is good.
<gary_poster> you starting or shall I?
<gary_poster> hangout I mean
<bac> i will
<gary_poster> thx
<bac> gary_poster: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c2ff86710d20766821883a7b65ce7b4663d43092?authuser=0&hl=en
<benji> gmb: I was lunching.  I'll take a look.
<gary_poster> banji, bac, hallyn's workaround for bug 1014916 not only makes machines start all about the same time, but as an expected/hoped corrollary, slices around three minutes off our test run time.
<_mup_> Bug #1014916: simultaneously started lucid containers pause while starting after the first seven <lxc (Ubuntu):Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014916 >
<gary_poster> yay!
<bac> nice
<bac> go hallyn
<gary_poster> With that, the differeence between the first and last worker stopping is more like 5 or 6 minutes, at least in my one sample so far
<gary_poster> Which means that the round robin won't be quite as profitable, but the combination of that workaround and the non-roundrobin should still be significant
<bac> gary_poster, benji: if either of you have time for a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/zope.testing/1012171/+merge/111093
<gary_poster> on call will check after
<benji> bac: I'll take a look.
<bac> benji: thanks
<benji> bac: how many tests are still failing on your branch?
<bac> benji: 7
<bac> benji: i fixed one, the 'latin1' in test_subunit
<benji> hmm, I would have thought it would be lower.
<bac> it was trivial, just a \n that got moved in the output
<bac> why would you think that?  my stuff shouldn't have affected those other failures
<benji> I misunderstood part of the change, but capturing stdout may help in fixing the other failures I'm working on right now.
<benji> bac: looks good
<bac> benji: thanks
<bac> hurrah, the NC house killed the sea-level rise bill.
<gary_poster> bac, wow, something good actually happened in the legislature!  or at least non-bad.
<gary_poster> benji, how goes test failure fun?
<benji> gary_poster: pretty good; down to 4
<gary_poster> benji, great!  what were we before?  /me goes to look
<gary_poster> 3
<benji> gary_poster: more ;)
<benji> oh, you meant before we made them go up
<gary_poster> :-) yeah
<gary_poster> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/913757/.
<benji> down to the original 3 failures.  I want to think about this a little though, because it is a bit hacky (but not obscene)
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> but good news nonetheless
 * bac -> optometrist.  \0/
<gary_poster> bac :-) k have a good evening
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-20
<bac> hi gmb
<gary_poster> (bac is already here) benji frankban gmb: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cc873feeffaf2d89f51f40706dd22be36570cb3d?authuser=1&hl=en-US in 2
<bac> gmb, my last change to z.t was r43 "[r=bac] Cleaned up stdout/stderr data handling."
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/LaunchpadJujuCharmForDevs
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/LEP/ParallelEC2Command
<gary_poster> http://codesinger.blogspot.com/2012/06/our-checklist-for-running-daily-meeting.html
<bac> gmb: i grabbed trunk, merged your changes, and ran the tests.  all hell broke loose.
<gmb> Boo.
<bac> can you confirm?
<gmb> Wait, whut?
<gmb> Hmm.
<gmb> Yes... I merged trunk, and then everything re-broke.
<benji> gary_poster: I submitted the last blog post to hacker news: http://news.ycombinator.com/newest
<gary_poster> benji, heh, cool, thanks.  I guess I should follow along there too then.  They seem to like to talk amongst themselves over there
<gmb> bac, So, my branch at r43 works.
<gmb> My branch with today's trunk merged into it, not so much.
<gmb> bac, I need to go and grab some food - or else just eat a colleague - are you okay poking around at it for now?
<bac> gmb, sure.  i just wanted to ensure we saw the same thing
<benji> well, given that my submissions almost never take off, I wouldn't worry too much about that ;)
<gmb> Yep. It broke.
<bac> gmb: not completely unsurprising since we worked in parallel making changes to sys.stdout
<bac> hey benji, got a second?
<benji> bac: I will in about 2 minutes; be right back
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> benji or bac, I want to start "lpsetup: add workaround for bug 1014916" but I'm not allowed without a partner.  boo hoo.  When either of you are available to pair, lemme know
<_mup_> Bug #1014916: simultaneously started lucid containers pause while starting after the first seven <lxc (Ubuntu):Confirmed> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1014916 >
<gary_poster> oh nm
<gary_poster> we're full :-)
<benji> bac: 'sup?
<benji> gary_poster: you could pair with me on "lpsetup init"
<bac> benji: wanted to talk about stdout, __stdout__, etc in zope.testing.  it looks like our changes are a bit incompatible
<gary_poster> ok cool, benji lemme know when you are ready
<benji> gary_poster: will do
<benji> bac: do you want to discuss via hangout?
<bac> benji: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/52afa9329db48899dcaaf86f18e58df34ab497f3?authuser=0&hl=en
<benji___> bac: hangouts seem to crash my UI on occasion; will you give me that URL again?
<bac> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/52afa9329db48899dcaaf86f18e58df34ab497f3?authuser=0&hl=en
<bac> benji: you've gone away
<benji> bac: you have been booted from the hangout
<bac> google hates me this i know
<benji> this is the same thing that has happened to me
<benji> I think termbeamer needs a new transport
<bac> i'll start a new one
<bac> jabber.benjiyork.com ?
<benji> termbeamer.com :)
<benji> I'll make it a pay service and get RICH!
<bac> google says "unable to reach chat servers.  check your internet"
 * bac gets a beverage
<bac> i have pissed off the GOOG
<bac> i cannot reconnect
<bac> benji: can you start a hangout and invite me?
<bac> is this thing on?
<benji> bac: trying
<benji> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/053813e4a0cbd571b5704a06108437be2b6af73f?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<bac> first attempt failed
<bac> geez, do i need to reboot?  get a new IP address?
<bac> benji: skype?
<benji> bac: ok
<bac> benji: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051006/
<gary_poster> fun.  stub introduced a branch that gives our ec2 parallel test three failures, but it does not fail on buildbot nor can I make them fail locally even with the full worker test list.
<gary_poster> I mean, it does not fail on lpbuildbot
<benji> bac: lp:~benji/zope.testing/stdio-and-testing-debug-session
<benji> gary_poster: I'm going to get a refreshing beverage and then I'll be ready to work on lpsetup init
<gary_poster> benji, ok cool.  I think I need to figure out what is going on with those test failures I mentioned above
<gary_poster> When I do that I'll ping you
<benji> k
<gary_poster> gmb, bac, boo hoo (re the fix-all-the-tests branch)
<benji> bootstrap seems to be broken ob my machine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051061/
<gary_poster> please make sure that's handed off, and if the card is still around tomorrow let's escalate its importance (making sure someone is always available for pairing and all that jazz per our checklists)
<gary_poster> benji, this is in lpsetup?
<gary_poster> gmb, "please make sure that's handed off..." was to you, in case that's not clear
<benji> gary_poster: "this" being "lpsetup init command"?  If so, yes. ;)
<gary_poster> benji, um.  OK, is that the lpsetup bootstrap, or the Launchpad bootstrap as driven by lpsetup?
<gary_poster> ugh, I can't get the tests to fail locally that are failing in parallel tests!  :-(  :-(
<benji> oh! the error; yes, that error is from running the bootstrap with my system python
<gmb> gary_poster, understood.
<gary_poster> thanks
<frankban> benji: lpsetup no longer uses buildout for tests, so, no need to bootstrap. that said, bootstrap was broken in my system too and I had to run it inside a virtualenv to work around some setuptools problem
<gmb> bac, benji: So, what's the situation with the zope.testing branch (apologies for the delay in asking; I've had a spectacularly interrupty afternoon)
<bac> gmb: it looks like the use of doctests within testrunner is horribly confused by the stdout/stderr shenanigans
<benji> frankban: We should remove the [test] target from the buildout then.  And add something to README or a new HACKING file to describe how to set up a dev environment and how to run the tests.
<benji> in fact, does it need buildout at all now?
<bac> gmb: our next approach is to rewrite those doctests as  unittests.  i have regretably rejected your MP as it appears DOA
<bac> gmb: though some parts of that branch may prove useful
<gmb> Botheration.
<gmb> bac, Okay. Is there anything that I can do at this point to help you?
<bac> gmb, not that i can think of
<gmb> Okay.
 * gary_poster performs small cheering routing about pairing.  Everyone is frightened away and looks out the window, embarrassed.
<gmb> bac, If, at your eod, you're not done, feel free to send me a summary of your progress so I can pick it up in the morning.
<bac> gmb: will do
<frankban> benji, no buildout is not needed at all, and the buildout/bootstrap files can be deleted. The README(.rst) file is already there.
<benji> frankban: indeed!  (I didn't expect the Spannish... .rst file)
<gary_poster> whee
<bac> hey benji, this is the start to the conversion: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1051482/
<bac> i've got most of the required structure.  the last test is one of the troublesome ones from the doctest and it works fine.
<bac> lemme know if you see something boneheaded
<benji> bac: cool!
 * benji looks.
<bac> now, just put on some loud Lynryd and plow ahead
<bac> or joshua bell
<benji> bac: the tests look good; hopefully it will be mostly mechanical
<bac> yep
<benji> bac: if you need some extra sonic inspiration I suggest http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmo1VW_wA_o
<bac> i can't type that fast
<benji> heh
 * benji learns that bac types in rythm to the music.
<gary_poster> benji, how goes lpsetup init?
<benji> gary_poster: (I was preparing to answer your question.) It goes well, I think.  Because of the lack of test coverage I have taken a conservative tack, but I think I'm about done.
<benji> we should discuss testing strategies
<gary_poster> great, benji.  frankban had a thought on testing strategy: an object that had a minimal API that the commands could talk to.
<gary_poster> then we substitute in a testing version
<gary_poster> that approach captures at least some important aspects of testing
<gary_poster> we talked about that for the host, and then also for the lxc commands
<benji> I've had some luck with an approach like that in termbeamer tests, I did it at the module level (I have a few fake GTK modules that I use in different circumstances)
<bac> gary_poster: i was just reminded i need to take an early lunch (11-12) tomorrow, lest i forget to mention it
<benji> writing the more unity of unit tests for this won't be too hard (and there are several already), the hard part will be deciding what we really want the higher level tests to demonstrate
<gary_poster> bac, ack
<gary_poster> agreed benji.  I'm ok with aiming a bit low in that regard, but I'm also ok with be convinced otherwise :-)
<bac> hey benji, still around?
<bac> how does testrunner-subunit.txt ever pass, given that it has hard-coded expected output with a path to jml's home directory?
<gary_poster> bac, it works because the test hookup normalizes the output
<gary_poster> look at how that doctest is integrated into the python test suite
<gary_poster> look for ReNormalizer or something like that
<bac> ah, ok
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-21
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb hiya https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/3c71b053e171414b2ca8546d398b7f1d82bb2838?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<gary_poster> in 1 (or 2 if necessary)
<gmb> bac`, Gah. I think we just swapped hangouts. I'll stay where I am, you come to me: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/443840122746ffd12ced54df205ab403d9ad6852?hcb=1&hii=117034961047606128906&hit=1340281662992&htp=0
<bac`> i'm sort of there but only see your still and no audio
<gary_poster> ooh!  at least for one brief shining moment, we are at 95% success rate for our tests!
<gmb> bac`, Okay, weird; let me reconnect...
<bac`> gmb: you may need to make a new one
<gary_poster> given the usual rolling three day window approach, where the third day is today and I haven't run any tests yet :-P
<gary_poster> but still, we are 19/20 for the last 20 tests
<gary_poster> which is our goal statistic
<gmb> bac`, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2a9476c4e3d0d3bfe4c77790592e40065cdbedc9?authuser=0&hl=en-GB# has me in it.
<gmb> bac, lp:~yellow/zope.testing/fix-tests
 * gmb lunches
 * bac was momentarily distracted by a swarm of pileated woodpeckers.  i saw three large adults and at least two juveniles.  very cool.  http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Pileated_Woodpecker/id
<gary_poster> cool :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, approved EuroPython
<frankban> thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> frankban, no rush but https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/f4daf72d067dd6bdd9be0aa8b2c5c805abbf025a?authuser=1&hl=en-US when you are ready
<gary_poster> benji, I just realized that we missed something in our lpsetup description: we should be able to do something like rerun init and have the command update everything to the current "best" configuration.  Your card does not need to implement this--I like keeping your card small--but it *might* influence your thinking or your approach, so I mention it now. (should have mentioned it earlier)
<gary_poster> the spelling is up for grabs
<gary_poster> it could be "rerun init"
<gary_poster> or run some other command
<benji> hmm; ok, thanks
<gary_poster> ugh.  I don't know what we should do about this now.  Another instance of lp.services.webapp.tests.test_error.TestDatabaseErrorViews.test_disconnectionerror_view_integration failing, with "TimeoutException: Launchpad did not come up after 60 attempts." :-(  This is already with the 20 instances on a 32 core machine.
<gmb> bac, How are we looking with that branch?
<bac> gmb: good, but running the full suite ends oddly:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1052716/
<bac> note it just stops, no summary
<bac> also note that our new tests get run way at the beginning, so should not be influencing the summary output
<bac> gmb: thoughts on what might be going on?
<bac> gmb: changes pushed to lp:~yellow/zope.testing/fix-tests
<gmb> grabbing...
<gary_poster> gmb, we have our call now, but I see you are in the middle of looking at stuff, and no rush in any case.  whenever you want, come over to https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cadff6c4e5227f872dd2392ff9ac5b51740d0d3e?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<bac> gmb: tried to interest murphy in my 70-200.  no bite.
<gmb> gary_poster, Okay, I'll be along when I've poked at this a bit.
<gary_poster> cool
<gmb> bac, Hah, unlucky :)
<gmb> bac, So, I can confirm your results... it looks almost as though stdout is getting redirected somewhere
<gary_poster> who would do such a thing?
<gmb> :D
<gmb> Ah, wait.
<gmb> Maybe it isn't...
<gmb> bac, Let's hang out. I'll start one.
<gmb> bac, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ae3a1c590e25a692ca618cd9b43312bf592778ac?authuser=0&hl=en-GB#
<bac> gmb: and i cannot tell if this is a reversion or not, since in trunk the tests are so messed up
<gary_poster> lp.services.webapp.tests.test_error.TestDatabaseErrorViews.test_operationalerror_view_integration failure happened again, which is unusual.  If it happens a third time, I'll say it is something new and different, and maybe repeatable...
<gmb> gary_poster, I'll just grab a drink then I'll be right with you.
<gary_poster> gmb, heh, ok, was just called away, but will be back in just a few myself
<benji> frankban: how does one get /usr/bin/lp-lxc-ip installed?
<frankban> benji: python setup.py install
<benji> frankban: I'm confused.  Since lxcinstall requires it, shouldn't it get installed by it?
<frankban> benji: detup.py install is actually called by `apt-get install lpsetup`, so the subcommands can assume the script to be there
<frankban> s/detup/setup
<benji> gary_poster: do I remember that we wanted to create bugs for the lpsetup cards as we got to them?  if so, I'll create one for the one I'm working on so I can attach the MP to it.
<gary_poster> benji, yes, sounds great, thank you
<gary_poster> benji, I looked through the code and thought it looked good at first blush.  Maybe we want frankban to do some starter reviews as we all get familiar with the code?
<gary_poster> starter reviews == reviews that help us all get started, since he knows the code very well
<benji> That sounds like a good idea.  We essentially did a pre-implementation call this morning because I treated my first branch as a prototype, this branch is the result of that call.
<bac> gmb: any progress?
<gmb> bac, Yes. It's fun stuff this. hang on, let me fire up the hangout again...
<bac> rt
<gmb> bac, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/cf98abf879ccb5bcaa52dc687ba22e9fe6fbabe3?authuser=0&hl=en-GB#
<gary_poster> benji, ok, I'll just review it since you already have a preimp, I guess.  Maybe we can ask frankban for a follow-up later.  So, my belief/impression is that a lot of this stuff I can skim over because it is just moving code.  In that vein, can you help me identify what I should look at more carefully?  I'll go through and write what I see, and then you can look (live, or after I've gotten to the end and ping you)
<gary_poster>  and see if you think I missed anything.
<gary_poster> tags: ok :-)
<gary_poster> inthost registration: cool
<gary_poster> inithost subcommand is almost all just moving stuff around, except you have a new pattern:
<gary_poster> define the steps as class globals
<gary_poster> so other subclass commands can use them easily
<benji> gary_poster: the inithost and initialize __init__s are the most important part; mostly code just moved from initialize to inithost; also "fetch" was broken out of one of the functions that moved and left behind
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> benji, you say __init__ but I think you mean the "steps" attribute that the base class __init__ works with, yeah?
<benji> gary_poster: ah, right: initialize doesn't have an __init__
<gary_poster> cool
<benji> or the other way around
<gary_poster> neither one does I think
<gary_poster> they both use the base class I think
<benji> right, that was the prototype branch; it did some nasty things with slicing and dicing the install.steps to generate inithost.steps
<gmb> bac, Changes pushed to the ~yellow branch.
<bac> thanks!
<gary_poster> benji, I approved, mentioning I'd like to see a testing story in the next branch.  Do you have thoughts on how to do that?
<frankban> benji, gary_poster: I have some comments, do you prefer here or in the review?
<benji> gary_poster: frankban and I had a potentially fruitful idea of using ephemeral lxc instances to run whole-machine tests of the subcommands
<benji> we should think of why we want to test before deciding too firmly on what and how, though
<gary_poster> frankban, in the review definitely, and here if you think it is valuable
<gary_poster> benji, why: thoughtful and good point.  balancing goals with test speed might or might not be interesting too
<gary_poster> (that is, I expect the lxc instance tests will be much slower than basic "are we doing the right thing" tests, but the former is much more thorough, and I question the value of the latter beyond a Python syntax check)
<gary_poster> but I think we need to put the workaround in for 1014916 next; and then make our testing story, before we do anything else.
<gary_poster> The ephemeral tests, unless they install launchpad and verify that it works, which would take an hour or so, would actually not be much better than the mock-based "did we do what we expected to do" tests...
<bac> benji or gary_poster, would one of you have a moment to review the (excellent) work gmb and i have done to zope.testing?  https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/zope.testing/fix-tests/+merge/111442
 * bac notes with horror i'm the lead contributor now to the lp:zope.testing project.  ugh.
<gary_poster> I currently vote for the mock approach.
<gary_poster> bac, reviewing
<bac> thx
<gary_poster> ooh, look, we can fix 1013921 without changes to zope.testing!  We just have to add -vv in our call to bin/test --subunit!
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> hey bac, where does out zope.testing for take over __stdout__ for the subunit stream?
<bac> gary_poster: in options.  when it instantiates the subunit formatter
<gary_poster> ah!  right, thanks
<gary_poster> bac, __stderr__ is overridden there but not __stdout__ right?
<gary_poster> (I'm looking at p14 while staring at the MP)
<frankban> gary_poster, benji: I've added suggestions to the MP, and  I hope they makes sense, because it's 7pm and hot as hell here in Italy...
<gary_poster> frankban, :-) I skimmed them and they made since to me.  Go relax.  Thank you!
<bac> gary_poster: yes, sys.__stderr__ and sys.stdout are overridden there.  and sys.__stdout__ is used by the subunit formatter as its output stream
<gary_poster> bac, oh, I thought we had to override __stdout__ too but I was mistaken?
<bac> we temporarily override it in some doctests
<gary_poster> ah, ok
<frankban> gary_poster: :-) thanks and have a nice evening.
<benji> thanks frankban; stay cool
<gary_poster> you too :-)
<gary_poster> benji, I still see some stdout in subunit. :-/  try "lp.codehosting.sshserver.tests.test_session.Test_WaitForExit.test_dataReceived_bad_data" and you'll see "Got invalid exit information: 'bogus\\n'"
<gary_poster> I'll make a card for it.  no biggie, hopefully
<benji> goodness
<gary_poster> (and in a similar "ugh" vein, "lp.services.webapp.tests.test_error.TestDatabaseErrorViews.test_operationalerror_view_integration" now fails consistently :-/
<gary_poster> )
<gary_poster> (it was intermittent; I'm assuming the cause is different)
<gary_poster> bac, I approved https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/zope.testing/fix-tests/+merge/111442 with some relatively small requests
<bac> gary_poster: cool
<bac> gary_poster: interesting suggestion.  i'm happy to make the change.
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: i'm also making this trivial change: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1053030/
<bac> as you can see, options.module can be True even if -m is not specified so the warning gets emitted erroneously sometimes
<gary_poster> bac, ah, thanks yeah.  I've seen that behavior.  +1
<bac> hmm, new drobo with thunderbold/usb3.  i'll bet that will be NotCheap
<bac> "thunderbold" -- i should trademark that
<gary_poster> bac, naah, there's a domain squatter there already http://thunderbold.com/
<bac> dang
<gary_poster> benji, I haven't taken lunch yet, and I'm feeling peckish.  And like I need a break.  Do you mind if we start a bit late on our call today?
<benji> gary_poster: sure, that's fine
<gary_poster> thank you
<benji> anyone know how to run the docests in lpsetup?  nose doesn't run them by default and I get ImportError: No module named pkg_resources when I use --with-doctest
<benji> arg! the doctests were decoys!  there are equivelent unit tests that /are/ actually run
<gary_poster> yes, I think he left them as docs
<gary_poster> benji, hey
<benji> hey
<gary_poster> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2f068ac30c507beee7b6527c6dd4e8e857f25c81?authuser=1&hl=en-US ?
<bac> gary_poster: when shall we talk?
<gary_poster> bac, would 20 min from now be ok?
<bac> gary_poster: post review changes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1053150/
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  16:00 is better
<gary_poster> cool bac, will talk then
 * bac goes for beverage
<bac> yo yo gary
<bac> gary_poster: you about?
<gary_poster> bac hey https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2f068ac30c507beee7b6527c6dd4e8e857f25c81?authuser=1&hl=en-US sorry
<gary_poster> bac, lines 191-193 of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1053150/ maybe unnecessary?
<bac> gary_poster: yep.  good catch
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: actually it is called at line 213
<benji> gary_poster: if you are so inclined you can review the changes I made in response to frankban's comments (https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/lpsetup/add-hostinit/+merge/111429) or we can wait for him to do so tomorrow
<gary_poster> benji, looking
<gary_poster> benji, I have an incident going on again in ops.  It looks like you did what you asked but I'm pretty distracted.  I'm happy to approve if you feel comfortable, but I can't focus. :-(
<benji> gary_poster: no worries, lets let it ride until tomorrow
<gary_poster> cool, benji, ttyl
#launchpad-yellow 2012-06-22
<frankban> hi gmb, would you like to review a "intuition driven: please don't ask" branch?
<gmb> frankban, Sure :)
<frankban> thanks gmb: https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1015318/+merge/111577
<gmb> frankban, I'd add a comment above the call to self.prepare() that explains why you're also prepare()ing a RevisionMailJob. Other than that it looks fine to me.
<frankban> gmb: ok, will do it
<gmb> Cool
<frankban> gmb: something like "Enable RevisionMailJob to let celery activate a new connection before trying to flush sent emails calling pop_remote_notifications." could work?
<gmb> frankban, Yep, that's fine
<bac> good morning my euro friends
<gary_poster> bac benji frankban gmb https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/1792d88c3ec15ab46b83312c83f94ecc0c1189b1?authuser=1&hl=en-US ready when you are
<gmb> yarp
<gmb> Please stand by. G+ is having one of its scheduled madnesses.
<bac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernard_Shaw_(journalist)
<bac> google: cnn correspondent hides under desk
 * bac avoided pulling a Tycho Brahe, but just barely
<frankban> gary_poster: for bug 1002820: do you remember if the new error occurred during rabbit start or stop?
<_mup_> Bug #1002820: lp.testing.layers.RabbitMQLayer:setUp times out rarely/intermittently in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by frankban> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002820 >
<gary_poster> frankban, I think it was start.  Could be wrong, sorry.
<frankban> np
<bac> gary_poster: you could post a companion piece to this:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/can-ubuntu-on-a-system76-laptop-meet-photographers-needs?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=FaceBook
<bac> Can a System76 Ubuntu Laptop Meet One Developer's Needs?
<gary_poster> bac, :-) I saw that link from System 76, yeah.  I don't want to hurt them, and right now, even if the computer came back great tomorrow, I feel I'd be generous giving them a 6/10, which is far from a recommendation. :-/
<bac> gary_poster: spamaps bugs filed: https://code.launchpad.net/~yellow/charm-tools/trunk/+merge/101554
<gary_poster> great bac.  thank you
<gary_poster> benji, should I move your "init command" card to landing or are you still responding to review?
<benji> gary_poster: I am very close to landing, so that would be fine.
<gary_poster> cool thx
<frankban> gary_poster: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~frankban/launchpad/bug-1002820-again-and-again/+merge/111608 ?
<frankban> I am testing the new egg in ec2
<gary_poster> frankban, approved, thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: thanks, what do you think about giving another chance to bug 1011847 too? that test is sick and tired, and maybe wants to be killed, but...
<_mup_> Bug #1011847: lp.services.webapp.tests.test_error.TestDatabaseErrorViews.test_disconnectionerror_view_integration fails intermittently/rarely in parallel tests <paralleltest> <qa-untestable> <Launchpad itself:Fix Released by frankban> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1011847 >
<gary_poster> frankban, ok, sure, one more whirl in that direction. :-)
<gary_poster> frankban, that change will affect both of the failing lib/lp/services/webapp/tests/test_error.py tests right?
<frankban> gary_poster: yes
<gary_poster> cool frankban approved thank you
<benji> I'm going to have thunderstorms rolling through here for the next couple of hours, so if I get disconnected, that's why.
<gary_poster> bac, btw I understood from flacoste that diogo might be able to quickly help with jenkins too if we need it.  apparently there is a qa lab that we can get quick turn-around on.
<gary_poster> when you talk to him it might be nice to get some details
<bac> gary_poster: excellente
<gary_poster> but low priority
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> due to his globe-trotting ways it'll have to be monday morning.  i'll email him now to give him a heads up so we can connect early.
